# script pour retrouver alphabet grec ds bibliothèque Itunes



## freezet (12 Mai 2010)

j'ai un petit problème qui me tracasse depuis des années : j'ai ds ma bibliothèque Itunes beaucoup de musique grecque. Certains titres s'affichent correctement mais d'autres donnent ce résultat :
                             ÈÅÏÄÙÑÁÊÇÓ ÌÉÊÇÓ ou ááãùãç, pas sympa!
 impossible de savoir quelles chansons j'ai exactement avant de les écouter au petit bonheur....
Je crois qu'Automator ne peut pas m'aider car il n'y a pas d'action "  rétablir l'alphabet grec"
En fait , je pense que c'est un problème d'encodage et qu'un petit script pourrait résoudre ce problème, soit par lots ou même par chanson car ça doit être plus simple.

le problème en fait intéresse tous ceux qui ont de la musique dont les titres ne sont pas en alphabet latin. Potentiellement, nous sommes donc très nombreux arabe, cyrillique, hindi etc...

Qui aurait une petite idée pour solutionner le problème, même partiellement ?


----------

